# ?bob sykes?



## king of kings (Jul 22, 2010)

anybody know how the fishing is on bob sykes?


----------



## Tacticool (Jul 22, 2010)

Had the same question, was thinking about taking the kids out there to fish.


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

its ok..gotta be there on a good day and night...The shark are hitting good out there right now.. Spanish are good right now, and bait fish is all over... Redfish I havent seen much of, but they have been caught.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

What is or better yet where is this Bob Sykes ? I know Bob Evans , makes a mean skillet roast beef !


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

It's the bridge next to the bridge going from Gulf Breeze to Pensacola Beach. There are 2 sides to Bob Sykes the Gulf Breeze side (North Side) & the Pensacola Beach side (South Side)parking for the North side can be found on the West side of Pensacola Beach Rd before you cross the bridge to the beach. Parking for the South side can be found on the East Side of Pensacola Beach Rd, (you have to pay the dollar toll & follow the road parallel to Pensacola Beach Rd back north to get to it.) Both offer good fishing, & good friendly people. Tight Lines


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

like the guy said few reds on the bottom if there is no catfish. and when you do catch them they aare giant. i got one that was almost 40" on a piece of lady fish. the sharks are on top. get some balloons


----------

